# mk4 Central Control Module for Central Convenience - "no communications" ???



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

So, I have a few problems, this happened last weekend, changed a tail light bulb, closed the hatch, next morning no interior lights, remote keyFOB recognition, no door chime or dinger when you leave the lights on. I've searched and can't find a solution...would anyone have an idea what's going on? I have to manually lock the doors right now, but the hatch is always unlocked...not good. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!
Scan results:

Tuesday,25,November,2008,19:13:59:33928
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20081017
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

VIN: 9BWGP21J524035390 Mileage: 169410km/105266miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 038-906-012-AGR.lbl
Part No: 038 906 012 FD
Component: 1,9l R4 EDC G000SG 4102 
Coding: 00002
Shop #: WSC 00001 
9BWGP21J524035390 VWZ7Z0A4111625
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 J
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00001 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 1M AIRBAG VW5 02 0004 
Coding: 12621
Shop #: WSC 00001 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 806 L
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V06 
Coding: 07332
Shop #: WSC 91489 
9BWGP21J524035390 VWZ7Z0A4111625
1 Fault Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-00 - No Communications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00001 
1 Fault Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
49-00 - No Communications
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio NP2 0005 
Coding: 00401
Shop #: WSC 00001 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: mk4 Central Control Module for Central Convenience - "no communications" ??? (vee_dubb_ya)*

The turn signals are kinda tied into the convenience system for the light flash when locking, etc.
This is the only connection I would think caused this.
Did you check all the fuses on the drivers side dash fuse panel?
There may also be a fuse above the relay panel for the conv. module.
If your fuses are good, then this may be a fluke. 
The Conv. module may have just gone bad. I can help you with proper pin configuration at module if it needs to go that far.(check for power and ground)
Are any other components not working? Example rear wiper, exterior lights, radio, etc.


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

hmm....well, the turn signals (as far as i've seen in the dark) are working fine (and from experience, when a bulb is burnt, it blinks fast on that particular side).
I checked all fuses relating to ignition (key) and lights (thinking they'd be tied into the interior lights somehow) and all fuses are still good.
I didn't think that there would be fuses anywhere else, so I'll look by the relay panel.
Where is the convenience module, in case I need to pull it? I don't have a Bentley, I pretty much depend on Vortex.








Let's see, here's a list of things that are not working:
- chime (letting you know lights are on, key is still in ignition)
- interior convenience lights, front centre, above each of the rear passenger doors, and the trunk light
- keyfob functionality to remotely lock/unlock doors, hatch (no horn sound, no flashing lights)
- power locks for all 4 doors + hatch
- when I lock the doors manually, the door pins all drop/lock, then all pop up about 1 second later. Rear hatch is not locking at all
All dash lights, functions (fan/radio/cd player/cigarette lighter even/instrument cluster lights/functions/cruise control/wipers-front & back/power mirrors/high+low beams/backup lights/gas cap door release....yeah, I think that about covers everything.
If the convenience module is easy to get at I may pick up another one from a local shop (that will take parts back if they don't work/not needed)....it's just a little out of the way.
If it turns out to be the convenience module, is there anything I should be aware of when trying to replace it (ie. will I have to get the security system re-initialized?)
Thanks!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (vee_dubb_ya)*

check the fuse for the dome light, it supplies power to the ccm. been there and done that one.


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

ps2375, thanks, it WAS the dome light fuse! Wow, what will they think of next... (plus the dome light pictograph didn't immediately jump out as being a 'light' type icon...) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (vee_dubb_ya)*

yea, those symbols they use can be a mystery. what caused the fuse to blow? I have seen the contact on the back side of the switch for the "On-door-off" selector come off and short 12v to ground. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

no idea what caused it to blow, I looked, no sign of loose wiring/shorting/water, it's not given me any problems in the few weeks since...I'm assuming it was 'original' so 6 years I figure is acceptable for the fuse getting tired and blowing


----------



## Donaven (Feb 19, 2021)

I have the same problem but there is only one connection at the dome light fuse so in other means there is no working fuse there. Have checked all the fuses even on top of the relays. Any help


----------



## Donaven (Feb 19, 2021)

dana vw tech said:


> *Re: mk4 Central Control Module for Central Convenience - "no communications" ??? (vee_dubb_ya)*
> 
> The turn signals are kinda tied into the convenience system for the light flash when locking, etc.
> This is the only connection I would think caused this.
> ...


Do u maybe have a wiring diagram for me so i can test for power to module


----------

